

Why Crunch Mode Doesn't Work - iamelgringo
http://www.infoq.com/news/2008/01/crunch-mode

======
landryraccoon
In my experience, this is true whether I've been working on my own project or
at a company. There may be people out there who can write code for more than 8
hours straight per day but it's impossible for me. Realistically, if I get 5
good hours coding out of an 8 hour day I think I've done well.

------
edw519
I think there's a big difference between working for ABC Company and building
your own. When you're building your own, the concept of increasing
effectiveness by reducing hours is counterproductive and limiting. Anyone
who's ever built anything significant will readily tell you that crunch mode
is essential.

